# Partially Paralyzed Golden Retriever Puppy Having Bathroom Problems



## Samfisk (Jun 28, 2012)

Howdy,

My wife and I have a four month old Golden named Joy who has been partially paralyzed from birth/near-birth. Her back legs hardly function, although she's learned to stand decently and hop around by stiffening. We've been very patient with house-training her, but it doesn't seem that she has any control over her bladder or bowel movements. We're constantly taking her outside our apartment to go to the bathroom, but this doesn't seem to be a timing issue.

As soon as she wakes up (and I mean within seconds), she immediately urinates and defecates, often while I'm cradling her and rushing outside; I'm doing a lot of laundry, which is beginning to be a fortune in quarters. Joy cannot squat, so she usually ends up falling in her waste, frustrating and embarrassing me (everybody in my apartment complex loves her and wants to hold her) and ruining her beautiful coat; I give her a lot of baths.

Right now, she has diarrhea, which has caused many more problems. Today, she has defecated in the apartment three times, all within half an hour or so of taking her out. I really can't have this... The carpets are a wreck, this entire place smells, and we're wasting a lot of money and time in the constant cleaning. As a double-whammy, the stress of this is really putting a damper on our marriage.

We're extremely low income, as both my wife and I are still in school, so a trip to the vet is not an option. We don't have money for medication or special dog food, either. My patience and temper are running thin, and I just don't know what to do. We really love her, and she's a good dog, although she hardly ever goes to the bathroom outside. We would like to keep this member of our family, but I don't see what we can do. 

Advice, please?
Sam

PS: I'll be checking back here pretty infrequently; working full-time on a student schedule doesn't leave me many options.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

It's pretty common for a paraplegic to have lack of bowel and bladder control. This is really something that should have been expected when taking her on as a special needs dog. I am afraid to say that without real physical therapy she may never have full control, and even if she gets therapy she may not get better.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sigh. How can your temper be running thin when you knowingly took on a clearly disabled pup? This is probably not a training problem, but a physical problem. The same reason she has limited use of her legs, she probably has incomplete bladder and bowel control. If you can't deal with it, and can't afford a vet, I would suggest that you try to find someone who is looking for a special needs dog who may have this problem permanently.


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

Samfisk said:


> We're extremely low income, as both my wife and I are still in school, so a trip to the vet is not an option. We don't have money for medication or special dog food, either. My patience and temper are running thin, and I just don't know what to do. We really love her, and she's a good dog, although she hardly ever goes to the bathroom outside. We would like to keep this member of our family, but I don't see what we can do.


Based on this paragraph, I think you should start contacting Golden Retriever rescues and rescues for disabled dogs, looking for a foster that will take her. There might be therapeutic measures that would help her for the rest of her life, that she needs NOW, while she's still growing.

It's not fair to keep a dog that needs veterinary care, and not get that care for her. And it sounds like it's reached a point where your ability to remain compassionate and patient with her physical limitations is compromised. (I can't totally blame you on this, because I don't know how I would be holding up in this situation. But you should at least recognize that she's not any less of a good dog because she can't control her bowels.)

If you can't afford basic veterinary care or even a vet visit, you shouldn't have a dog. If you find a rescue that will take her, please don't immediately run out and get a new dog. You need to wait until a time in life when you can take care of your pets properly.

You may not find a rescue locally that will take her. Please be willing to go the distance and drive her to wherever she will get the care she needs. Taking her to a shelter would be a death sentence.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Please consider seriously the option of re-homing her as others said above, if she doesn't have control of her legs then its most likely the same with her toilet movements. I know you love her, but its just not fair for you as the owners and her as the dog to go through all this. Its not fair on her that you can't take her to the vet, especially with a condition like this. Its not fair on a normal pet if you cant take them to the vet. There could be many options to improve her condition so isn't it better on everyone for her to go to a home who is willing to accept this and pay for her treatment? Makes sense to me.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Please contact golden rescue. You're doing a diservice to the pup.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

This puppy is a good candidate for euthanasia her quality of life is super low and she has no hope of living a normal life. It is very selfish of a person to want to keep such a dog alive and believe that she is perfectly happy and alright being in the state that she is. Being low income and not having the ability to afford basic vet care for any animal, let alone for a dog who is paralyzed and will develop other heath issues the older she gets. 

I know you love her but honestly euthanasia is the kindest most unselfish thing you can do for your dog right now. Sure you might be able to find a rescue to take her but face it she has a super low chance of being adopted with her incontinence issues as well as her lack of body function. Being low income sucks, but you should have thought about all her issues before you adopted her and knew that taking proper care of her would cost a thousands a year in vet bills and other necessities. Your marriage is more important then attaching human thoughts and emotions onto this pup.


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

Selah, even if you're a veterinarian, you couldn't possibly diagnose this dog on an internet forum. It sounds like her paralysis is only partial, and maybe with rehab (swim therapy?) and incontinence medication she could regain a lot of her functioning. We have no way of knowing, so I think it's irresponsible to tell someone to put her down. (Without even seeing a vet!)

Even if it doesn't get better, there are probably better ways to manage this, and people who would be willing to do it. And you can't know that it's so horrible to be her -- dogs aren't as bothered by a little mess as people, and they don't have to worry about their dignity.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I am sorry you disagree with my opinion. My thoughts are why pour resources into a dog who is going to have a poor quality of life face it the dog as of right now can not control her bowels, can not run, jump, play or get the exercise she needs to be mentally healthy when there are hundreds of other dogs who only need a few bags off good food to become a healthy dog. The money and time spent on this one dogs could save thousands of others. I am sure some bleeding heart will pick her up and "save her" but I don't think that is the right thing to do in this situation. 

My views may be "harsh" but I stand by them and think that euthanasia is not the worst option in this situation, IMO letting this dog keep living like she is is the worst, with a family that has come to resent her and who's marriage she is putting a strain on.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Selah Cowgirl said:


> This puppy is a good candidate for euthanasia her quality of life is super low and she has no hope of living a normal life. It is very selfish of a person to want to keep such a dog alive and believe that she is perfectly happy and alright being in the state that she is. Being low income and not having the ability to afford basic vet care for any animal, let alone for a dog who is paralyzed and will develop other heath issues the older she gets.
> 
> I know you love her but honestly euthanasia is the kindest most unselfish thing you can do for your dog right now. Sure you might be able to find a rescue to take her but face it she has a super low chance of being adopted with her incontinence issues as well as her lack of body function. Being low income sucks, but you should have thought about all her issues before you adopted her and knew that taking proper care of her would cost a thousands a year in vet bills and other necessities. Your marriage is more important then attaching human thoughts and emotions onto this pup.


This^^^. I know it's hard, and your heart is in the right place, but this dog has no quality of life, and since they can live up to 15 yrs, you are condemning this dog to a life of suffering. Eventually, as the dog gets larger, it will develop bed sores. They can get infected. The dog has very little chance of ever being adopted and getting the specialized care it would need. It would be even more horrific for a rescue to take it in, and spend valuable funds that could have helped a lot of animals, rather than just one. And the dog would have a horrible life in a cage/run, laying in it's own feces, because most rescues don't have the manpower to care for a special needs dog full time.

In the future if you want a dog, but are low income, and unable to afford vet care, consider fostering for a rescue. They pay the vet bills, but you have a pet to love. Fosters are really needed and appreciated.


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

I can't believe what I'm reading. You guys have NO qualifications to say that this dog's condition couldn't be drastically improved.

And bed sores? This is a dog that is only partially paralyzed and has some mobility!

I think it's extremely unethical to tell someone with an already at-risk dog to euthanize her, sight unseen, because of your feelings about how a disability might affect her quality of life.

Dogs are remarkably resilient, and can bounce back from disabilities and have excellent, fulfilled lives. If she was a total quadriplegic and qualified vets (which she hasn't even seen!) said that there was no hope of improvement, I might see your point. As it is, I think your advice is irresponsible and incredibly heartless.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

She hasn't seen them because the owner can not afford them. I am sorry you disagree with me but euthanasia is a valid and reasonable outcome for this dog. The fact that the owner came onto a dog forum with widely varying degrees experience to ask a medical question instead of calling a vet or talking to a professional shows me that they are in no condition to properly care for this dog. I would rather see a dog euthanized then live with people who can not afford no properly care for the animal. Period. Just because she is a happy dog does not mean she is worth the resources to "save"her. 

Really this is a dog who should have been culled at birth.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

begemot said:


> I can't believe what I'm reading. You guys have NO qualifications to say that this dog's condition couldn't be drastically improved.
> 
> And bed sores? This is a dog that is only partially paralyzed and has some mobility!
> 
> ...


Good grief. Somewhere in Hell it is snowing. I agree with Begemot. I don't think non-experts on an internet list should be suggesting "kill the dog." There are, of course, some people who feel fulfilled by taking on special needs animals and have the resources to do rehab and PT. Who am I to say they are wrong? Or that they should be spending their money on a different dog. There are rescues which take in special needs dogs, and often make more money in donations on that dog than on a healthy one. And who am I to say that this option shouldn't be explored. The dog can walk, with therapy her mobility may improve, and her control. I'm not a neurological specialist who has evaluated the dog. I couldn't say.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

The dog has been this way since brith, she has never walked correctly or has the muscle memory to walk. She has been incontinent since birth, this is not an injury this is a birth defect and who ever bred this dog did it and its future owners a disservice by allowing it to be adopted out.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Pawz and begamont-Did you see that the puppy is only 4 months old? That means it's still small/lighweight. As the dog matures and gains weight, pressure sores are very likely for a dog that falls over into their feces/urine when they try to go to the bathroom. Heck, healthy dogs can get them on their elbows just from laying down.
Euth is not the worst thing for a dog that can't even stand up to urinate/poop. And it certainly isn't the worst thing, if the owners don't have the resources to pay for vet care, physical therapy, etc.
Do you have any idea how many dogs are in shelters that can't find homes, and are euthed every day, that are perfectly healthy? And you honestly think it is smart to ask a rescue to use their limited funds on a dog with a poor quality of life? Sorry. I'd rather they use their money to save several dogs that can go on to have a good quality of life, instead of spending unlimited funds on one that most likely won't, and might end up living it's life in a cage.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Selah Cowgirl said:


> The dog has been this way since brith, she has never walked correctly or has the muscle memory to walk. She has been incontinent since birth, this is not an injury this is a birth defect and who ever bred this dog did it and its future owners a disservice by allowing it to be adopted out.


I agree that a responsible breeder probably would have put the pup down. But she's here now. Since you can't do a neuro exam on her (and probably aren't qualified to do so, anyway) you can't really say what her condition is. Nobody is suggesting that the current owner is the best option.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

spotted nikes said:


> Do you have any idea how many dogs are in shelters that can't find homes, and are euthed every day, that are perfectly healthy? And you honestly think it is smart to ask a rescue to use their limited funds on a dog with a poor quality of life? Sorry. I'd rather they use their money to save several dogs that can go on to have a good quality of life, instead of spending unlimited funds on one that most likely won't, and might end up living it's life in a cage.


Some rescues have credit card options on their websites to donate to special needs dogs. And sometimes there is more demand for the heartbreak cases (and a lot more donations) than for those perfectly healthy dogs. And, you have no idea what this pup's potential may or may not be. You and I are not vets, and we haven't evaluated the dog. Apparently nobody has. Personally, I would like to know that the pup was examined by someone who has the training and experience to know if she has the possibility of a good quality of life, and allow that in-person expert to choose whether or not euthanasia is the best option.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

He asked for personal opinions, if he had wanted a professional opinion he would have gone to a vet


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Selah Cowgirl said:


> He asked for personal opinions, if he had wanted a professional opinion he would have gone to a vet


Just because someone is too cheap to go to a vet doesn't give one the right to make uninformed and extreme suggestions. Euthanasia may be the best option. Or there may be other, better options for the pup. Hopefully he will either get that evaluation made by a vet, or surrender the puppy to a rescue who can get the evalutation done. You haven't seen the dog, and unless you've been PMing with the OP, and have qualifications I don't know about, you don't have enough information to know.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

You are right, I don't know everything I know what he has told us and I know what I would do if this were my dog or if I was asked face to face. I am not going to sugar coat my answer because life is hard and being gentle about this dog is not doing it or her owners any service. Giving them hope that they can cope with this dog, when it is already at 4 months putting strain on home life is showering them with rainbows and butterflies and that is not something I am going to do. Believe it or not I am saying what I think is best in this case.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

begemot said:


> I can't believe what I'm reading. You guys have NO qualifications to say that this dog's condition couldn't be drastically improved.
> 
> And bed sores? This is a dog that is only partially paralyzed and has some mobility!
> 
> ...



I think most of us mean that this dog needs someone who can provide quality care. The OP has already stated they're broke. IMO and I'm sticking to that, this person is doing a huge diservice to this puppy. It needs someone with the time and money to help him


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Selah, I have to respectfully disagree with you. Many dogs with disabilities like this lead very full lives. They even make wheelchairs for fully paralyzed dogs. Would you say a blind dog should be euthanized? How about a deaf dog? How about a paraplegic human? What about a quadriplegic child? Do quadriplegic children lead full lives?


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> I think most of us mean that this dog needs someone who can provide quality care. The OP has already stated they're broke. IMO and I'm sticking to that, this person is doing a huge diservice to this puppy. It needs someone with the time and money to help him


Sorry for the misunderstanding, that quote wasn't directed at you -- I was responding to spotted nikes and Selah. I agree with you.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Kayota said:


> Selah, I have to respectfully disagree with you. Many dogs with disabilities like this lead very full lives. They even make wheelchairs for fully paralyzed dogs. Would you say a blind dog should be euthanized? How about a deaf dog? How about a paraplegic human? What about a quadriplegic child? Do quadriplegic children lead full lives?


Dogs are not children. We aren't killing millions of kids each yr because they don't have homes. Kids have a concept of a future...dogs don't. The federal govt will provide needed medical care to make sure kids aren't suffering/in pain and it is illegal to not provide needed medical care to a child.
Blind dogs can actually have a good quality of life. Dogs that fall over in their pee/feces and have owners that can't afford to take them to a vet, much less provide physical therapy/specialized wheelchairs, not so much.
To those of you who think that euth is wrong to consider under the circumstances, why don't you offer to take the dog, or find a rescue for it that won't keep it caged, and can guarantee you that they have the manpower to keep it from laying in a cage in it's own filth.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Why can't the dog be rehomed? I'm sure there is someone willing to get the dog the things it needs and take care of it. The fact that dogs have no concept of a future is just the thing--they live in the here and now, and they are always happy. They don't pine over being unable to do things that other dogs can do. They don't think that way.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Selah Cowgirl said:


> You are right, I don't know everything I know what he has told us and I know what I would do if this were my dog or if I was asked face to face. I am not going to sugar coat my answer because life is hard and being gentle about this dog is not doing it or her owners any service. Giving them hope that they can cope with this dog, when it is already at 4 months putting strain on home life is showering them with rainbows and butterflies and that is not something I am going to do. Believe it or not I am saying what I think is best in this case.


The dog needs to be evaluated (in real life) by someone with more veterinary training than you or I. Suggesting that the owner do this or surrender the dog to someone who will is hardly pumping sunshine up their butt.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

spotted nikes said:


> To those of you who think that euth is wrong to consider under the circumstances, why don't you offer to take the dog, or find a rescue for it that won't keep it caged, and can guarantee you that they have the manpower to keep it from laying in a cage in it's own filth.


I don't think it's wrong to consider euthanizing the pup. What I think is "wrong" is suggesting it over the internet when one is not a legitimate authority who has seen the dog. I also don't think dogs are interchangable and that "all the healthy dogs in the shelter" is necessarily an excuse to kill this one.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I would take the dog if I had the ability to right now. I would take any dog that needed me if the personality were a match, regardless of disabilities.


----------



## Samfisk (Jun 28, 2012)

This is the wife of the original poster:

Let me clear some things up...

My dog can run, play, and squat to go to the bathroom, although she is still working on her balance. She is normal in every way besides that she sort of hop-runs and can't hold her urine/feces very long (again, she's a 4 month old puppy). She is definitely NOT incontinent!!! When she goes inside, it is most likely because she is excited. Yes she falls over sometimes when she goes to the bathroom, but we make sure to clean her up as soon as she gets dirty. My husband did say we give her a lot of baths.

Some history...

This dog came from my parent's golden retrievers. 
When Joy was 6 weeks old she could not move her back 2 legs, could not wag her tail, and she had no feeling.
We discussed putting her down, but we just had to give her a chance to improve.
My husband and I decided to take Joy in after I spent DAYS researching special needs puppy/dog care.
AFTER intense home therapy suggested BY A VET!!!! She can wag her tail, walk, run, play, squat, and she has slight feeling!
She truely is a miracle.
We are not saying we can't afford an occasional vet visit, but when it comes down to xrays, medication, surgery, etc. we can't exactly swing that right now.... BUT the VET said that she DID NOT need those things because she does not have any pain and life is not compromised in any way.

We asked about Joy in this Dog Health category because she is a special needs pup, and it seemed like the best place. We're mostly concerned with her potty training, probably affected by her condition. My husband came to this forum to get some opinions before taking Joy in to the vet and getting talked into spending a couple hundred dollars. Don't get down on us for being low-income.

Even though we get frustrated very occasionaly, especially my husband, we love her and would do pratically anything for her. We relocated just to save her for crying out loud! She is loved, happy, and in a good home, which is a whole lot more than most dogs have.

Saying we are bad dog owners is insane. You don't know anything about us or our beautiful pup, Joy.

Shannon

ps. my husband had some little details wrong, but I corrected them as best I could. I didn't know he even wrote this.


----------



## Samfisk (Jun 28, 2012)

Here's some pictures so she's not just a couple paragraphs. It was hard to get her to be still in one because she's pretty mobile when playing.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Samfisk said:


> This is the wife of the original poster:
> 
> Let me clear some things up...
> 
> ...


I'm glad things aren't as dire as your husband made them sound. And that she will see (and has seen) a vet when needed.


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

Pawzk9 said:


> I'm glad things aren't as dire as your husband made them sound. And that she will see (and has seen) a vet when needed.


Ditto. If your husband did misrepresent things, you should take that up with him, not us.

From your post, I'm now wondering what the problem is. It's normal for puppies to need to go out more than adults. It sounds like you don't think there is a problem?

If her accidents inside are because she's too excited, why don't you think that indicates incontinence? Incontinence doesn't have to be total. And I think there are medications that would probably be pretty cheap and would help her hold it, even when excited. Since you DO have a vet, why don't you call about it and ask? They could at least tell you about pricing and other information about those medications over the phone, though they would probably need a vet visit before prescribing them.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

If it is really an incontinence issue and not just puppy potty training problems, many perfectly normal and healthy dogs still have a long way to go with potty training at 4 months, I would talk to the vet about possible medications for her specific situation or if that isn't an option there is always doggy diapers which may work in your specific situation.

As for her balance, you might consider the option of a wheelchair. There are different styles and some that are made just to help with balance rather than a full support system. They can be expensive but could be a longer term solution if she doesn't develop more balance as she ages.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Love how much better the situation is then the OP made it out to seem, although if the situation was as represented in the op I would still stand by my opinion. In this case you need to address the diarrhea first and figure out how to get rid of it.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Selah Cowgirl said:


> Love how much better the situation is then the OP made it out to seem, although if the situation was as represented in the op I would still stand by my opinion. In this case you need to address the diarrhea first and figure out how to get rid of it.


The point being, information in a post tends to be pretty limited and may or may not represent the actual situation. Therefore "kill the dog" is not always the best advice, even if you might think it is. Sometimes when you have had time to grow up a bit, rash advice becomes more tempered by experience.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Pawzk9 said:


> . Sometimes when you have had time to grow up a bit, rash advice becomes more tempered by experience.


Condescend much?




Glad the dog isn't as bad off as Op made it sound.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

spotted nikes said:


> Condescend much?
> 
> .


Only when it is obviously needed. I don't think it is ever smart or warranted on an internet forum to tell someone that their best option is to kill their dog when you don't really have the details.


----------



## CircusCannis (Jul 1, 2012)

Have you considered doggy diapers? This should help with the inside-the-house accidents. Then take them off once you get her outside to encourage the potty training. I have a friend with a dog that was progressively paralyzed in it's rear legs from a neurological disease. They rigged a sort of cart for her to sit on, and she was able to navigate around by pulling herself with her perfectly normal front legs. From what it sounds like though, this might not be needed for your Joy. 

As for the diarrhea - any kind of stomach bug or inflammation can cause it and I think puppies are more prone to it after de-wormings. That part definitely should be checked by the vet. We have an older lab mix with a history of stomach problems - she just seems to randomly get inflammed (I think it stems from a bout of severe irritation she had as a puppy from de-wormers) and have loose stools for a day or so, then goes back to normal. Our vet also gives us an antibiotic (Metronidazole) that helps the irritation in her stomach and the loose stool. 

As to some of the other posters on this thread - I find the majority of your comments completely unhelpful to this situation and inappropriate. Many pets face varying levels of disability, and their "quality of life" is still great. I have a lab mix with an auto-immune disorder. Although I don't allow her around strange dogs (we don't go to the dog park ever) we have two other dogs in the house that she interacts beautifully with. She is officially "not legal" because her last rabies vaccine finally expired (her auto-immune disorder prevents further rabies vaccines) and eventually she may lose her eyes/eyesight to her disease, but her Quality of Life is FANTASTIC. If you don't have something positive to add to the discussion, go find another post to troll on. These people were looking for genuine help and you offered none.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Use diapers, get the diarrhea controlled, and see a vet. If the dog isn't as bad as originally thought, she should lead a good life. 
However, it sounded pitiful in the beginning. I wouldn't recommend euthanasia without.exhausting all other alternatives. You do have a lifetime of caring for this dog, so if it already putting a strain on you, both financiallyand emotionally, maybe re homing, if possible would be the best interest of the dog.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

CircusCannis said:


> As to some of the other posters on this thread - I find the majority of your comments completely unhelpful to this situation and inappropriate. Many pets face varying levels of disability, and their "quality of life" is still great. I have a lab mix with an auto-immune disorder. Although I don't allow her around strange dogs (we don't go to the dog park ever) we have two other dogs in the house that she interacts beautifully with. She is officially "not legal" because her last rabies vaccine finally expired (her auto-immune disorder prevents further rabies vaccines) and eventually she may lose her eyes/eyesight to her disease, but her Quality of Life is FANTASTIC. If you don't have something positive to add to the discussion, go find another post to troll on. These people were looking for genuine help and you offered none.


Based on the op- a dog that can't stand up while eliminating, has diarrhea/incontinence and cannot see the vet based on finances has a much lower quality of life than a blind dog who's owners can afford a vet.

This is a forum where posters can offer opinions. You might not agree, but cannot tell people not to post them.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

CircuSCanis: If you'd like to become a moderator, just ask. Otherwise, leave the moderating to the moderators or risk cutting your time here to a very short stay.

Spotted nikes: You've been here long-enough to resist the urge to quote and respond to backseat moderators. Any punitive action taken against CircusCanis would have to taken against you as well, so there will be none - at least by me.


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

I would suggest to those of you who feel that euthanasia is the best thing for this dog to volunteer for a special needs rescue who dedicate their lives to dogs and cats with special needs, including paralysis and missing limbs....or visit a sanctuary for disabled pets. Unless a disabled dog is doomed to a lifetime of pain, there is no reason to deprive it of the opportunity to live, love and lead a very good quality of life. Aside from the cost of initial exam to determine the underlying problem, the expense for the vast majority of these dogs is limited to the cost of a front or rear wheel cart and the same commitment any loving humans makes when they assume responsibility for the care of a perfectly normal dog. There are many people who are natural born caretakers who are very interested in opening their home to a special needs dog or cat. Our rescue has placed many of these special needs dogs in forever homes where they are thriving and loving life. As for culling these living, lovable, happy creatures, backyard breeders do it all the time. With every inbred litter, they turn the deformed ones in to shelters or kill them because they can't sell them. Human ignorance, stupidity and greed is, and always will be, a death warrant for millions and millions of pets each year. Thank goodness people with disabilities aren't doomed to death because somebody thinks their life isn't worth living and that nobody should have to incur the expense of taking care of them. 

Samfisk, if you are still following this thread, please PM me. I'm in So Cal but have a large network across the country and am willing to do what I can to help you and your pup. 

I could share a lot of pictures and videos of very happy and otherwise healthy dogs with disabilities but have chosen only three to share. I think you'll see that being paralyzed doesn't mean you're pathetic, unhappy, can't play, can't love or be loved. 

This is a video made by the owners of Eddie's Wheels, the premier manufacturer of carts for dogs, cats and any other four legged animal. We rescued Willa and Webster at 8 weeks old and were ecstatic when Leslie and Eddie decided to adopt both of them. They are now service dogs, bringing comfort and joy to many of our brave disabled veterans. They love visiting VA hospitals. 





This is Bella, whose disabilities appear to be much the same as Samfisk's pup. Good friends of mine, Amy and Dan, who founded 2ndchance4pets.org, fostered Bella until she could be placed. Healing Hearts Sanctuary reached out and welcomed Bella with open arms. I saw Bella, now grown, two years ago at the Pet Expo in So Cal and she was actually able to get around a bit without her cart. 
http://helpbella.wordpress.com/bella’s-arrival-at-healing-heart-sanctuary-video/

This is Bugsy, a pup who was turned into the shelter at one day old because without front legs, nobody would buy him. Our rescue was there and immediately scooped him up, bottle fed him, made sure he got his cart and placed him in an amazing home. This family had previously adopted a blind mini schnauzer from us, who you will see. Her name is Lily and she can now see because her new family was looking for a dog just like her and insisted on paying for her surgery. Bugsy is a bit uncoordinated in his cart in this video but has mastered it since. He flies like the wind.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=aX_PwATiUCk


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

RonE said:


> Spotted nikes: You've been here long-enough to resist the urge to quote and respond to backseat moderators. Any punitive action taken against CircusCanis would have to taken against you as well, so there will be none - at least by me.


Mea Culpa.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

lulusmom said:


> I would suggest to those of you who feel that euthanasia is the best thing for this dog to volunteer for a special needs rescue who dedicate their lives to dogs and cats with special needs, including paralysis and missing limbs....or visit a sanctuary for disabled pets. Unless a disabled dog is doomed to a lifetime of pain, there is no reason to deprive it of the opportunity to live, love and lead a very good quality of life. Aside from the cost of initial exam to determine the underlying problem, the expense for the vast majority of these dogs is limited to the cost of a front or rear wheel cart and the same commitment any loving humans makes when they assume responsibility for the care of a perfectly normal dog. There are many people who are natural born caretakers who are very interested in opening their home to a special needs dog or cat. Our rescue has placed many of these special needs dogs in forever homes where they are thriving and loving life. As for culling these living, lovable, happy creatures, backyard breeders do it all the time. With every inbred litter, they turn the deformed ones in to shelters or kill them because they can't sell them. Human ignorance, stupidity and greed is, and always will be, a death warrant for millions and millions of pets each year. Thank goodness people with disabilities aren't doomed to death because somebody thinks their life isn't worth living and that nobody should have to incur the expense of taking care of them.
> 
> Samfisk, if you are still following this thread, please PM me. I'm in So Cal but have a large network across the country and am willing to do what I can to help you and your pup.
> 
> ...


I disagree with the part about back yard breeders would have culled. Most every reputable breeder I know would cull a paralyzed pup. It's a sad fact, but its not easy to find a GOOD home for disabled dogs. If the dog could be placed, and know it would go into a good home.that would be able to provide its care, I'm sure the breeders would place it. So many end up with frustrated, financially exhausted owners, and poviding 12-16 years of care is not an easy task. 
Part of being a good breeder is doing what is best for each individual dog. Not every puppy will be capable of living happy healthy lives, and if something is wrong enough to cause a major disability, sometimes culling is the best. That's not a back yard breeder thing, that's a sad fact of breeding period.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

lulusmom said:


> I would suggest to those of you who feel that euthanasia is the best thing for this dog to volunteer for a special needs rescue who dedicate their lives to dogs and cats with special needs, including paralysis and missing limbs....or visit a sanctuary for disabled pets. Unless a disabled dog is doomed to a lifetime of pain, there is no reason to deprive it of the opportunity to live, love and lead a very good quality of life. Aside from the cost of initial exam to determine the underlying problem, the expense for the vast majority of these dogs is limited to the cost of a front or rear wheel cart and the same commitment any loving humans makes when they assume responsibility for the care of a perfectly normal dog. There are many people who are natural born caretakers who are very interested in opening their home to a special needs dog or cat. Our rescue has placed many of these special needs dogs in forever homes where they are thriving and loving life. As for culling these living, lovable, happy creatures, backyard breeders do it all the time. With every inbred litter, they turn the deformed ones in to shelters or kill them because they can't sell them. Human ignorance, stupidity and greed is, and always will be, a death warrant for millions and millions of pets each year. Thank goodness people with disabilities aren't doomed to death because somebody thinks their life isn't worth living and that nobody should have to incur the expense of taking care of them.
> 
> Samfisk, if you are still following this thread, please PM me. I'm in So Cal but have a large network across the country and am willing to do what I can to help you and your pup.
> 
> ...


 It would be great if every disabled dog could have someone that can provide medical care, sparing no expense, to give them a good life. But that isn't the case. For example, here, AC kills 19000 pets a yr due to no homes. They keep stray dogs that are microchipped 6 days before euthing. Non-chipped dogs get 3 days. Any sick or injured non chipped dog is euthed right away. Our rescues are full, and turn down dogs and cats daily. The dogs being euthed are young, healthy dogs, many of them purebred. It would be irresponsible for a rescue here to take in a dog as described in the OP, and spend a lot of time and money on it, when they could save many dogs with the same funds. To say that someone with no money should give it to a rescue, is unrealistic, and not in the best interest of all of those healthy dogs that could be easily placed if they just were given time to get adopted.I'd rather save 20 dogs that are healthy and adoptable with great quality of lives than one that was described in the OP (and yes, I know the wife now says it isn't as dire...I am referring to a dog as described in the OP.). And I've owned dogs that went blind/deaf, and kept them going until other medical problems required euthanasia. But I had the funds to take them to a vet, and I don't think being blind/deaf is on the same scale as not being able to stand/walk/eliminate without falling over and being incontinent.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

While caring for a disabled dog is good for some people and fulfills their life or whatever mothering instinct they might have, it is not my cup of tea and I would not see myself selfish enough to keep a dog who's quality of life is not high enough to function properly. 

Yes I just said I thought it is selfish to keep a dog (as represented in the OP) alive.

As for culling, the ultimate goal of a good breeder is to produce a better offspring then which they started if they come up with a dog with issues like this, then obviously it is not a better dog then the parents and should be culled to stop those genetics from going through. The breeder I do know are open and honest about the dogs they cull and the reasons they do.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Selah Cowgirl said:


> While caring for a disabled dog is good for some people and fulfills their life or whatever mothering instinct they might have, it is not my cup of tea and I would not see myself selfish enough to keep a dog who's quality of life is not high enough to function properly.
> 
> .


Isn't it nice that nobody will force you to do that or tell you what your idea of dog ownership should be?


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

spotted nikes said:


> It would be great if every disabled dog could have someone that can provide medical care, sparing no expense, to give them a good life. But that isn't the case. For example, here, AC kills 19000 pets a yr due to no homes. They keep stray dogs that are microchipped 6 days before euthing. Non-chipped dogs get 3 days. Any sick or injured non chipped dog is euthed right away. Our rescues are full, and turn down dogs and cats daily. The dogs being euthed are young, healthy dogs, many of them purebred. It would be irresponsible for a rescue here to take in a dog as described in the OP, and spend a lot of time and money on it, when they could save many dogs with the same funds. To say that someone with no money should give it to a rescue, is unrealistic, and not in the best interest of all of those healthy dogs that could be easily placed if they just were given time to get adopted.I'd rather save 20 dogs that are healthy and adoptable with great quality of lives than one that was described in the OP (and yes, I know the wife now says it isn't as dire...I am referring to a dog as described in the OP.). And I've owned dogs that went blind/deaf, and kept them going until other medical problems required euthanasia. But I had the funds to take them to a vet, and I don't think being blind/deaf is on the same scale as not being able to stand/walk/eliminate without falling over and being incontinent.


Thank you for sharing your experience with shelter(s) in your area. Unfortunately, your experience is not that unique and sadly, I don't see things getting better any time soon. As one who is actively involved in the no kill movement and one who frequents high kill shelters, never leaving without tears in my eyes, I am intimately aware of the heartbreaking numbers of companion animals destroyed in shelters in my area and across the country. Sadly, the statistic you quoted is minute in comparison to the countrywide statistic, and I suspect those are most likely understated as so few shelters report stats.  It's a sickening and heartbreaking situation. 

I am in complete agreement with you that blindness is hardly on the same scale as the problems OP is dealing with in his/her dog and honestly, I don't recall anybody here inferring they were. I too have shared my life with blind dogs, rescued more than a few, and while some consider them handicapped, I don't. I also agree that it would be wonderful if every handicapped dog could be saved, sparing no expense, because if that were possible, every shelter would be no kill. Even if we limit that pipe dream to handicapped pets, only huge rescue organizations like Best Friends could pull it off. We are a tiny speck on the map in the world of handicapped pets in comparison to the many large, well funded animal welfare organizations and we are truly indebted to some of those organization for helping us. Not all rescues are able to do what we do and we wouldn't be able to do it either without the help of organizations like Best Friends, who has donated carts and provided pro-bono surgeries, or our local veterinary teaching hospital who charges only for the rare test that cannot be done in-house, or without the food donations from pet food companies, or without grants that are earmarked for handicapped pets and most importantly, foster homes who specifically volunteer to care for handicapped or chronically ill dogs. To accuse a rescue of being irresponsible in managing their time and funds because they rescue handicapped pets, while perfectly healthy dogs die, is presumptuous and more than a bit insulting. We are a foster based rescue and we turn our back on no dog in need as long as we have experienced caretakers and sufficient, appropriate resources available. You would be amazed by what rescues can accomplish if they know how to utilize their time effectively, know how to find the resources and are effective networkers and beggers. It might be hard to fathom but some rescues can actually save the same 20 healthy dogs you'd choose to rescue and still find a way to help the handicapped dog you'd walk away from. Helping doesn't always mean physical rescue, sometimes it's just helping a pet owner in need. 

I will be happy to hook up OP, or anyone else in need, with organizations, websites and support groups who can help with educational information on how to care for a handicapped pet, the level of physical and financial commitment required, what to expect in the future, depending on the prognosis.....and call me crazy but I might even try to do something as unrealistic as helping somebody find a sanctuary or rescue organization instead of encouraging euthanasia before knowing all the facts.


----------



## cicely (Jul 4, 2012)

Try buying some doggie diapers. They have reusable one with liners and they're fairly cheap at walmart. If you are unable to care for this precious gift, then call a rescue shelter in your area that will take and find a new home for your baby.

Please let us know how everything went. And I understand your frustration b/c even with my 5 children frustration happens. Just watch your temper and remember shes not doing it on purpose.


----------



## ilovemypup (Jun 28, 2012)

I think, arguments aside, we've all agreed on one thing: as much as this guy loves his dog, it's just not fair for him to keep it. The poor pup needs treatment, and I respect that he has the decency to admit vets are expensive (and they are, and what with this recession falling hard it's becoming harder to keep up), so someone else who can afford to has to step in. I know it's not that simple - first you have to find someone who wants to keep her and is willing to pay vet fees. But keeping her should be one of her last options. Not for your sake, because I can tell you're a great dog owner, but for hers - she needs that treatment. I don't know whether she should be put down because I'm not a vet. But she does need to see one.


_* Edit: Sorry, Shannon, I never read your post until just now. It seems like Joy is doing a lot better than we thought, Bless her. The vet has had his opinion and I understand that you just can't afford very regular checkups. I know lots of people in the same condition. You're certainly not a bad owner, like I said above. You seem to care about her lots. I would NOT send her to the pound, because she may sit in her own business and they won't have time to check her and it's just not fair. You should do some saving up if that's possible and get a real diagnosis and some more home therapy, because it seems to be working. I'm sure you can all understand that if you love a dog as much as these people seem to love theirs, it can be worth keeping it as they can give it the life it wouldn't have otherwise, as it may have been sent of to be put down when it could improve, just like Joy did. All the best!*_


----------



## Hlrey4 (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow- what a rude group. Regardless of your opinion, there are much kinder ways to offer them. This whole thread was basically fighting and insulting everyone. I just joined this forum as I found a stray and am working on his behavior problems to make him more adoptable. I thought I would get some input from "dog people", but no way would I present an issue to a group that self proclaims to talk to a vet for real advice and come here for opinions (rude or otherwise).
Moderator- feel free to block me or whatever you do as I will never post / check here again.

To the people who offered real advice- thank you. Seeing my paralyzed dog is now 9 and enjoys her high quality of life, I would have appreciated sound advice when first working through the issues. To those who jumped to conclusions and blame the original post for bad info- open your mind and ask questions next time.


----------

